

Yahoo May Cut 5 Percent of Its Staff - zoowar
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/13/yahoo-may-cut-5-percent-of-its-staff/
CEO Carol Bartz demonstrating that women can be just as heartless as men when it comes to business.
======
skybrian
Why post this now? If it actually happens tomorrow, post it then.

Posting speculative links about things that might happen in a few days is
noisy, even if newspapers are doing the speculation. Being first with the news
isn't that important.

~~~
ig1
As someone who runs a developer recruitment startup and is busy buying up ads
targeting staff Yahoo I appreciate it :-)

~~~
Zev
Your situation seems like a rather specialized case where gossip is worth
something more than gossip.

~~~
babyshake
Gossip about publicly traded companies is _always_ worth something more than
gossip.

------
logic
Direct link to NYT article: [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/13/yahoo-
may-cut-5-per...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/13/yahoo-may-
cut-5-percent-of-its-staff/)

